# Ratings worry?



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I have about 200 trips logged, never had any issues with any passengers. If they wanna talk I talk if they don't I don't. I open the doors for anybody with luggage or any older folks or handicapped. I have a nice car that I keep clean. My ratings are slowly going down, when should I worry? I'm still at 4.8.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

4.8 is great. The best way to maintain a good rating is to only pick up pax with a good rating (usually 4.7 or higher). It's not uncommon to see pax with such ratings and remember that
you always have the option to cancel the ride if you feel like the pax is not going to cut you a break (i.e. s/he calls you excessively before the ride even starts or asks impatient questions like "Can you hurry?" or "Where are you?").


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.8 is great. The best way to maintain a good rating is to only pick up pax with a good rating (usually 4.7 or higher). It's not uncommon to see pax with such ratings and remember that
> you always have the option to cancel the ride if you feel like the pax is not going to cut you a break (i.e. s/he calls you excessively before the ride even starts or asks impatient questions like "Can you hurry?" or "Where are you?").


Great advice.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When your weekly reports start showing below 4.6


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

4.8 is good

Im 4.79

I don't open doors or pick up really old people. I often don't pick up anyone with kids and I kick anyone out that smells or tries to eat in my car.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Obviously, be as kind and accommodating as possible. I always tell people how much I appreciate their business and sometimes let them know in a subtle way that "Hey, I'm giving you 5 stars...wink wink"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You are allright at 4,8.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> I have about 200 trips logged, never had any issues with any passengers. If they wanna talk I talk if they don't I don't. I open the doors for anybody with luggage or any older folks or handicapped. I have a nice car that I keep clean. My ratings are slowly going down, when should I worry? I'm still at 4.8.


Uber wants us to believe that because our driver ratings are the result of averaging the individual star ratings our paxs give us that it has created a fair and valid driver rating system. The truth of the matter, however, is that nothing could be further from the truth, statistically speaking. The paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. The intervals are 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. There are no partial score, like 3.5 or 4.8 However, Uber makes driver keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale. The problem is, you cannot use interval data to create an ordinal scale. Doing so results in a statistically invalid rating system that produces no meaningful output. And for those who understand statistics, it's basic statistical knowledge that mixing ordinal and interval scales produces no useable results.

In the current rating system, the validity of the score can be described as follows:

Imagine receiving a message from Uber on your weekly summary that said, "Uber Partner, your driving rating score last week was lollipop. Two weeks ago your driving rating score was water pump. Congratulations! You are a valued Partner. Keep up the good work and Uber on!

See the problem here? The data point lollipop has nothing to do with and possesses no relationship to the data point water pump. Ergo, those two driver rating scores have precisely zero meaning. And this is exactly what happens when interval data (pax ratings of drivers) are used to create an ordinal scale (Uber's keep/kill threshold of 4.6.)


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> 4.8 is good
> 
> Im 4.79
> 
> I don't open doors or pick up really old people. I often don't pick up anyone with kids and I kick anyone out that smells or tries to eat in my car.


Wth. You don't pick up old ppl. So you just drive off when you smell Bengay?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.8 is great. The best way to maintain a good rating is to only pick up pax with a good rating (usually 4.7 or higher). It's not uncommon to see pax with such ratings and remember that
> you always have the option to cancel the ride if you feel like the pax is not going to cut you a break (i.e. s/he calls you excessively before the ride even starts or asks impatient questions like "Can you hurry?" or "Where are you?").


Do what he said which somebody gave me that advice I use to pick everybody with uber


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> 4.8 is great. The best way to maintain a good rating is to only pick up pax with a good rating (usually 4.7 or higher). It's not uncommon to see pax with such ratings and remember that
> you always have the option to cancel the ride if you feel like the pax is not going to cut you a break (i.e. s/he calls you excessively before the ride even starts or asks impatient questions like "Can you hurry?" or "Where are you?").


when do you have worry with lyft I'm at a 4.9 with them.heard they are more strict then uber


----------

